# No toilet drinking plz



## kilocaligsd (Jul 30, 2013)

How to train Ur pup from drinking out of the toilet
-put a cup next to urs, he goes for urs u smack his nose.
-then dip Ur finger in his cup, and say water, water? 
-he goes to the toilet u smack his nose, say no,and show him his cup. Repeat. 
Done. Well trained pup <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've simply learned to keep the lid down on the head. 

But teaching the dog to drink from its own cup seems fun.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

kilocaligsd said:


> How to train Ur pup from drinking out of the toilet
> -put a cup next to urs, he goes for urs u smack his nose.
> -then dip Ur finger in his cup, and say water, water?
> -he goes to the toilet u smack his nose, say no,and show him his cup. Repeat.
> Done. Well trained pup <3


What? :thinking: I got lost with all the "urs", but regardless, smacking your puppy on the nose is not the best way to train him not to drink out of the toilet. 

I'm with NTexFoster - simply keep the lid closed when not in use.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what, did you miss the smack the nose part?



NTexFoster said:


> I've simply learned to keep the lid down on the head.
> 
> But teaching the dog to drink from its own cup seems fun.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Would you like to be smacked on the nose every time you went to get a drink? Quit smacking the puppy, and put the lid down.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i not only kept the lid closed but i closed the bathroom door.
to teach my dog not to go in the bathroom i use to place
a treat or food just across the door sill. when my pup went inside
the bathroom for the food i would say "out". sometimes i said "out,
don't come in hear". he learned. to test him to make sure he wasn't
going into the bathroom i use to place a treat or food on the toilet
lid (on a plate or aluminum foil) and leave the area or leave the house
for a few minutes. if the food was gone i would place more food on the
toilet lid and get my pup and show him the food and say "no". in due
time with repeat training he learned no to go into the bathroom
whether we were home or not.

there's no need to abuse a pup by smacking it, rubbing it's nose
in it's accident, yanking on the pup, yelling at the pup, holding
the pup down, rolling the pup on it's back, crate punishment, etc.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Smack Ur own snout. Leave the puppy alone.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what, did you miss the smack the nose part?


No need for nose smacking. Just put something yummy in his or her chalice and I'm pretty sure things will work themselves out. The "in hindsight that was not brilliant" things I've taught our boxers didn't require any negative feedback. Dogs just like to do goofy S and if their human wants to play along so much the better.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Smack Ur own snout. Leave the puppy alone.


Yes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

And maybe lay off the Cali Kilo for a few days... Just sayin'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i know there's no need to smack a pup. i was referring to you because you
didn't say anything about the nose smacks.



doggiedad said:


> >>>>>what, did you miss the smack the nose part?<<<<< [/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

*awkward crickets chirping in the background*


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i know there's no need to smack a pup. i was referring to you because you
> didn't say anything about the nose smacks.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tntlassiter (Nov 11, 2014)

We cannot close the door to the BR since this is where our Chihuahua is potty trained to go. We close the lid on the toilet, but our GSD lifts the lid with her nose and drinks from the toilet. How do we stop this?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe try putting something heavy on the lid for a while so the pup can't lift up the lid (or tape it) you will have to take it off everytime you use it but he/she will learn it can't open the lid anyways and forget about it/ ignore it.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

It's my understanding that the reason dogs drink from the toilet is because it happens to be the freshest and coolest water available.

Aside from finding a way to keep the lid down, you want to make sure he always has good fresh water available elsewhere.

Just to hijack this thread for a moment:
Exactly why is it a problem? I am assuming nothing is in the toilet and no harsh chemicals nor toilet bowl cleaner tabs are in there.
I know I have a problem with the wet seat since these guys aren't petite drinkers.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> It's my understanding that the reason dogs drink from the toilet is because it happens to be the freshest and coolest water available.
> 
> Aside from finding a way to keep the lid down, you want to make sure he always has good fresh water available elsewhere.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't like it because toilets have germs in them that can cause ecoli etc and the water would get on their muzzles....I love when Wick kisses me and I kiss his muzzle all the time so I would prefer to not know its been there!!!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wick said:


> I personally wouldn't like it because toilets have germs in them that can cause ecoli etc and the water would get on their muzzles....I love when Wick kisses me and I kiss his muzzle all the time so I would prefer to not know its been there!!!


How about a nice kiss from Wick after he's being cleaning his ummm lipstick? 

Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Saphire said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > I personally wouldn't like it because toilets have germs in them that can cause ecoli etc and the water would get on their muzzles....I love when Wick kisses me and I kiss his muzzle all the time so I would prefer to not know its been there!!!
> ...


Haha!!! I guess all things dog don't worry me, human feces apparently is where I draw the line  Also I can't keep him from doing that...do you not allow puppy kisses?


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Saphire-:spittingcoffee:
And there are a lot more examples of gross stuff they do.

Wick maybe has a point. Maybe that's relative to why I don't swim in public pools.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Newie did that a couple of times when I first got him. I went online and somebody suggested that dogs like to do that because the porcelain bowl of the commode keeps the water cool. So, I switched from a plastic to a glass bowl and started putting ice-cubes in his bowl when I refilled it and have had no more problems with it.


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> It's my understanding that the reason dogs drink from the toilet is because it happens to be the freshest and coolest water available.


The fresh water you speak off is in the top tank. Not the actual toilet bowl. Which is full of germs from being exposed to feaces and urine. 

Now when the toilet is more clean. We use chemicals to disinfect. This is even worse than the leftover human waste to the dog.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Eh. All my dogs drink from the toilet. I don't care. Never had an issue other than a wet seat sometimes. My cats drink out of it too. To each their own. If I am cleaning them, the door is shut.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wick said:


> Haha!!! I guess all things dog don't worry me, human feces apparently is where I draw the line  Also I can't keep him from doing that...do you not allow puppy kisses?


I really don't like face kisses especially near or on my mouth, but to be honest the toilet water isn't why. Licking other things bothers me more. My dog drinks from the toilet bowl whenever he gets the chance.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

How about the chicken carcass or deer leg he buried in the fall and suddenly appears as a snack.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

WesS said:


> The fresh water you speak off is in the top tank. Not the actual toilet bowl. Which is full of germs from being exposed to feaces and urine.
> 
> Now when the toilet is more clean. We use chemicals to disinfect. This is even worse than the leftover human waste to the dog.


You make a good point, WesS but now I have to figure out how to keep Traveler from licking and sniffing the grass and leaves and trees where other dogs have left their marks. The toilet bowl may have some residual germs but nothing like what he gets on our walks. That's some serious direct contact.

Full disclosure: I never let Traveler drink from the toilet until maybe 6 months ago when I realized that sometimes his regular water bowl is completely dry in the morning so I started to intentionally leave the lid up. Unfortunately for him, 7 years of making sure the lid was closed is a bad habit to break :laugh:


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> WesS said:
> 
> 
> > The fresh water you speak off is in the top tank. Not the actual toilet bowl. Which is full of germs from being exposed to feaces and urine.
> ...


Wick drinks a ton of water at night while we are sleeping too (as I am assuming this is why Traveler's bowl is empty in the morning?) and I agree Wick goes after way worse stuff on our walks! I thought it would be great to live next to 3 ponds... But it's like fish guts, goose poop, deer scat heaven around here! Not to mention dead baby birds and nasty puddles ! Sometimes there are bigger fish to fry! 

I did think of one thing that could work for everyone (might be pricey but possibly worth it) those self filling water bowls could be filled with ice and then topped off with water that way it would always be cold and full!


----------



## WesS (Apr 10, 2015)

Traveler's Mom said:


> WesS said:
> 
> 
> > The fresh water you speak off is in the top tank. Not the actual toilet bowl. Which is full of germs from being exposed to feaces and urine.
> ...


You can't necessarily stop all that. But it's easy to stop the toilet. There is no reason to allow it in my mind. It will happen. But I certainly don't allow it. Closing lid or toilet door. I even correct that behaviour.

I feel it's also a sanitary concern for us humans. He gulps our own urine/facal matter then drool it out around house. They use it as drinking water. Whereas with other dogs urine it's more a sniff, maybe a lick.

Now the chemicals... That is dangerous I believe. My dogs have drank from the toilet before and nothing happened. But still it's not something to encourage.

Just my opinion. My main point is that there are often rumour that toilet water is clean drinking water. The top tank maybe. But not the bowl. Not by a long shot. I have never seen a dog dedicate or piss in their own drinking water. There must be a reason this never really happens. 

Now getting really technical, 
I could understand maybe our faces have a better nutrient content than a dogs due to our picky absorption of food, and higher food quality we eat. It might be more appealing to the dog than some of the really bad pet foods out there. 

But fresh water is the way to go  imo. And toilet water is not fresh water.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Just one last point that seems to need clarification- I am not talking about him drinking "used" toilet bowl water for pete's sake! He's not looking for any protein to snack on. Geez.

And yes, Wick, Traveler goes for the toilet bowl when all the fresh cool water in his designated bowl has been drunk. Doesn't happen often but does happen sometimes.

I guess we can go back to the regularly scheduled program and maybe help out the OP.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL this thread is so old that I don't think the OP is even around anymore!

I don't see any issues with dogs drinking out of the toilet, I actually showed Ky where the toilet was and encouraged her to drink from it LOL ... My concern? If ever something happens and I can't get home for whatever reason, the toilet always has fresh cold water in it, where her water bowl might be empty. 

I've never had that emergency yet, but I would hate to think that my dog was "Afraid to drink from the toilet" as the OP was trying to teach ... than get some fresh water. 

And yes, my dog loves to chow down on any kind of poop she can find in the woods. We do tons of off leash hikes, and I can pretty much guarantee she is eating some kind of poop on those hikes.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Ha! I didn't even notice. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

Old post but...Mine likes to drink from the toilet too. He just opens the door and lifts the lid so no stopping him. I googled it and Veterinarians said it is totally safe. Keep flushed and clean and DO NOT use the cleaners that stay in the water...no blue water in my house NO I do not encourage kisses after drinks but he comes from the show pig pen or horses full of their poo so that has to be worse!!!!!


----------



## dogdad (Nov 24, 2013)

Had some friends over one evening, and they heard this "slurmp-slurmp-slurmp" noise. When asked what it was, I told them it was probably Spirit drinking from the toilet. Dorothy asked: "Why would she do that, and not from her bowl?" I responded with: "Because it's cooler and cleaner."
With a shocked look, she asked: "And how do YOU know?!"

I think there was a MythBusters episode where they tested various household locations for cleanliness. Seems the toilet was a lot more germ-free than everyone expected... bus stations excluded!


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

I've seen my animals put worse in their mouth. All of them have always drank out of the toilet. They don't get access to it for 24 hours after cleaning though.


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Seems much easier to just put the lid down. Train the humans in your household.
I did that by posting a kitten falling into the toilet cartoon on the inside lid as a reminder (we had a kitten at the time). 
--this also ended any arguments about "seat up or seat down". 
Please be nicer to your puppy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I had one who liked the toilet so well he would pry his nose under the lid and lift it up. I did just keep the door closed after that.......(also because he loved to drop his toys in there which is not a pleasant surprise when you gotta go gotta go right now!)


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Riot will put his ball in the toilet so the lid is kept down. Now no prob....


----------

